# weed killer: Roundup in back garden - how long before I can let the dogs out?



## salaried (20 May 2011)

Hello all, Quick question, I am putting down round up on my back garden tomorrow to kill off grass before rotovating it in a fortnights time, I have two dogs at home , How long would I have to keep them indoors after putting down the round up.


----------



## Crugers (20 May 2011)

Until it has dried...
Tomorrow might not be a great day for using it - wet and windy...
Here are instructions from [broken link removed]
_Where to use_
_Roundup kills most weeds around the garden on…_
_Gravel areas, paths, drives, patios, along fences and for edging lawns._
_Can be used to clean up weedy ground before planting vegetables,_
_flowers, bushes and trees and to renovate overgrown areas._
_BE CAREFULL, DO NOT USE ON LAWNS OR OTHER WANTED PLANTS,_
_unless you want to kill them._
_*Children and Pets should be excluded from the treated areas until dry.* _

_How to Use_
_As good practice we always recommend that you where waterproof gloves and gardening footwear when using all garden chemicals. Roundup GC can be applied with either a garden sprayer or a watering can fitted with a fine rose or weed bar to lightly wet the leaves._
_Do not apply through, store in, galvanised or unlined mild steel sprayers or watering cans. _
_Replanting and Sowing Light cover of annual weeds. Replanting or sowing can commence the day after treatment. _
_Dense cover including perennial weeds. Leave at least 7 days for the Roundup to move to the underground roots and shoots before digging or cultivating. _

_After application, rinse the sprayer or watering can three times and pour rinsing water over bare ground. When the bottle is empty, triple rinse and pour over waste ground._

_When to Use_
_Roundup GC kills most weeds with a single application. Spray at anytime when the weeds are actively growing and have adequate leaf area to absorb the spray. *You may have to retreat if it rains within 6 hours of treatment. Apply in calm dry conditions to avoid spray drifting onto wanted plants and lawns.*_


----------



## salaried (21 May 2011)

Thanks for that Crugers, I will leave it for a few days so, Cheers.


----------



## Ravima (22 May 2011)

a few hours is all it needs. Once the stuff if dry, it's safe.


----------



## salaried (23 May 2011)

Thanks Ravima, Just want to be sure it is safe to let them out.


----------



## salaried (23 May 2011)

Crugers, Thank for going to all that trouble , Regards Salaried.


----------

